# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  Ideen Thread

## TimTim

Wie wärs mit einem Thread in dem man seine Ideen äußern kann was man verbessern oder Funktionen die man der Seite noch hinzufügen könnte reinschreiben kann.

Habe hier nichts vergleichbares gefunden und mache mal den Thread hier auf  :Smile:

----------


## TimTim

Ich fang dann auch gleich mal an.
Man findet in dem Ordner Rennen, Strecken und Bikeparks und Bike-Treffs oft Threads (von mir auch einen) wo Leute andere Fahrer und Strecken in ihrer Umgebung suchen.

Ich habe das mal in einem anderen Forum gesehen. Da gab es eine Karte wo alle Mitglieder als Punkt vermerkt waren. 
Wenn man halt in der Beschreibung schon seinen Wohnort angibt kann man sich ja auch automatisch auf der Karte eintragen lassen.
So können die User sich dann besser Finden und die oben genannten Ordner währen dann nicht mehr so voll mit Threads wo Leute andere Leute suchen.

Das selbe könnte man dann doch vielleicht auch mit Trails machen, zumindest so ähnlich. So kann dann jeder Trails eintragen oder eintragen lassen, diese sind dann als Punkt bzw. Koordinate, die man z.B. von den Googlemaps bekommen kann eingetragen.

Ich denke hier vor allem an die Leute, die nicht in den Alpen wohnen und dessen Gegend etwas dünner besiedelt ist mit Mountainbikefahrern und anständigen Trails.


Das Ganze ist natürlich ein etwas aufwändigeres Tool, aber ich bin sicher wenn man das haben würde, würde man sich von den anderen Foren nochmal etwas abheben.

----------


## noox

Diese Ideen schwirren auch schon in meinem Kopf. 

Mal schauen, was über den Winter machbar ist. Prioritäten liegen aber woanders. Wobei die Map sicher eine interessante Möglichkeit ist.

----------


## Freeride Downhill

ich finde die bikepark-map schlecht. kein bikepark wird aktualisiert und bei vielen besonders in bayern hat man keine ahnung ob der offen, geschlossen ,gesperrt oder abgerissen ist. da ist dringend verbesserungsbedarf.

----------


## tomtom1986

> Das selbe könnte man dann doch vielleicht auch mit Trails machen, zumindest so ähnlich. So kann dann jeder Trails eintragen oder eintragen lassen, diese sind dann als Punkt bzw. Koordinate, die man z.B. von den Googlemaps bekommen kann eingetragen.


So was ähnliches gibts es schon*www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/suche-karte.html
ich denke nochmal so was aufzubauen ist sehr schwer und dauert lange. Aber die Idee ist nicht schlecht vor allem wenn es wirklich so Endurotouren und Singletrails sein sollen. Denn sowas zu finden hab ich auch immer probleme.

----------


## TimTim

ja ich dachte speziell für dieses Board währe jedenfalls eine gute Eigenwerbung  :Smile:

----------


## noox

> ich finde die bikepark-map schlecht. kein bikepark wird aktualisiert und bei vielen besonders in bayern hat man keine ahnung ob der offen, geschlossen ,gesperrt oder abgerissen ist. da ist dringend verbesserungsbedarf.


Ja das stimmt. Die Daten sind alt. Wird über den Winter überarbeitet.




> So was ähnliches gibts es schon*www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/suche-karte.html
> ich denke nochmal so was aufzubauen ist sehr schwer und dauert lange. Aber die Idee ist nicht schlecht vor allem wenn es wirklich so Endurotouren und Singletrails sein sollen. Denn sowas zu finden hab ich auch immer probleme.


Ich sehe das mit Singletrail-Touren sehr problematisch. Kein Problem bei legalen Trails. Aber viele Touren sind keine legalen Mountainbike-Touren. Da gibt's dann von mehreren Seiten Probleme, wenn die im Internet frei verfügbar sind.

----------


## FreeriderVin

Ich fänds nützlich, wenn man bei mobilen Geräten auch alle Smileys beim schreiben angezeigt bekommt, sonst muss man sie sich immer merken. Ob's machbar ist, keine Ahnung, wär aber nicht schlecht. Die Idee mit der Map ist gut, wär ich auch dafür, aber sonst ist das Forum schon erste Sahne!

----------


## TimTim

Könnte man die Website so weit das möglich ist vielleicht in der Mitte des Bildes zentrieren? Ich find das ein wenig nervig mit meinem 27" Bildschirm die Seite immer auf der Linken Seite zu haben.

----------


## tomtom1986

Ist das vielleicht auch möglich das man bei Abonnierten Treads wenn wieder was neues dazukommt gleich auf ersten ungelesenen Beitrag kommt. Finde es immer etwas anstrengend zu suchen wo der letzte neue Beitrag war.

----------


## noox

Wenn man angemeldet ist, sollte das auch funktionieren. Zumindest bei mir tut es das. Ich weiß nicht, ob's auch am Handy funktioniert oder wie es ist, wenn man sehr lange nicht mehr da war.

----------


## tomtom1986

Also wenn der Tread mehrere Seiten hat öffnet es bei mir immer Seite 1. Wenn er nur eine Seite hat dann wird mir auch der letzte ungelesne Beitrag angezeigt.
Über Handy hab ich es nicht versucht. Hab das problem am normalen PC

----------


## noox

Sollte eigentlich nicht sein. Über den Beiträgen gibt's eine grau Leiste. Hier ist der rechteste Link "ersten ungelesenen Post anzeigen." Funktioniert das?

----------


## tomtom1986

Aha ja das seh ich jetzt zum ersten mal. Ich dachte eigentlich wenn man über Kontrollzentrum und dort einen Tread anklickt das es nicht sofort zum letzten ungelesenen Beitrag gibt. Kenns so vom gelben Forum. Aber das mit "ersten ungelesenen Post anzeigen" geht ja auch ganz gut.

----------


## noox

Ober das Kontrollzentrum mach ich es nie - aber normal sollte es immer dasselbe sein.

Ich gehe meist über die Mails rein, die ich als Benachrichtigung bekomme.

Es gibt auch den Button "Neue Posts" ganz oben.

Vielleicht beobachtest es mal, ob es mal ausnahmsweise nicht funktioniert hat, oder ständig nicht. 
Wenn du einen Thread schon mal betrachtet hast, dann keine neuen Posts dazukommen, und du wieder hinschaust, dann kommst du auf die erste Seite. Sind seit deinem letzten Besuch neue Posts dazugekommen, dann solltest du zu diesen neuen Posts gelangen.

----------


## noox

ok, ich glaub jetzt weiß ich es:

Ich vermute, dass es so ist: Wenn zwischen deinem letzten Besuch des Downhill-Boards - egal wo - neuen Posts dazugekommen sind, dann gelangst du mit einem Click auf den Thread-Titel direkt zu diesen neuen Posts.

Wenn du dann später wiederkommst, und bei solchen Threads kein neuer Post dazugekommen ist, dann kommst du mit einem Klick auf den Threadtitel auf den Anfang des Threads - auch wenn du die neuen Posts beim letzten Besuch nicht angesehen hast. Du kannst aber auf den kleinen blauen Button links neben den Thread-Titel klicken - dann kommst du immer zum letzten neuen Post.

----------


## News-Pics

Test-Eintrag

----------


## noox

mhm.. ich glaub du hast Recht. Irgendwas passt da mit dieser Funktionalität nicht mehr. Danke für die Info. Eventuell habe ich da den Code etwas geändert und jetzt wird das &goto=newpost nicht mehr angeängt. Ich muss mir das ansehen.

----------


## News-Pics

Noch ein Test-Eintrag

----------


## noox

Mhm... Also ich hab's jetzt in einem anderen vBulletin-4-Forum getestet - da ist es auch so. Wenn man auf den ersten ungelesenen will, musst man auf den kleinen runden blauen Pfeil klicken. 

Wenn man im Benachrichtigungs-E-Mail auf den Link klickt, kommt man aber gleich zum ungelesenen. Ich werde das aber noch weiter beobachten.

----------


## TimTim

Wie wärs mal beim erstellen von Threads eine Tag-Pflicht einzuführen? Über die Suchfunktion finde ich oft nichts wonach ich suche, auch wenn ich weiß, dass es solche Threads schon mal gegeben hat.
Außerdem scheint es mir im Forum sehr ruhig geworden zu sein. Vielleicht mal in irgendeiner weise etwas Werbung fürs Forum machen? Mehr Tags und SEO würde wahrscheinlich schon helfen.

----------

